# Tuber Coxae????!!!!



## Holloa (27 January 2009)

Is this another fancy word for Pelvis????
	
	
		
		
	


	








Can anyone clarify please???! Thanks!  
	
	
		
		
	


	














http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM9...HorseDetail.asp


----------



## Allykat (27 January 2009)

I think its the correct name for the bony bit at the point of hip...though I may be wrong??


----------



## Pancakes (27 January 2009)

the tuber coxae is the common name for the hip bone. it forms the basis point of the hip and a fracture of this point is usually caused due to direct impact with another object.


----------



## LCobby (27 January 2009)

http://www.chiroweb.com/content/images/kamen2_1_2567.gif
Clear section diagram here.


----------



## Holloa (27 January 2009)

Is that a serious accident for a horse? Could it mean long term implications??


----------



## MrsMozart (27 January 2009)

Going through a pelvis issue now with my new girl 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Looking at the pictures, I would say ned is definately lacking in bum muscle (topline). I would be concerned that: he's had this injury; he needs to be ridden in spurs; and he can't spread out over a wider jump. It all sounds like there is an issue that either just needs some chiro/physio or maybe it's more. I am not a vet, so do not take my words as fact. I would, if I wanted him, ask my vet's advice.


----------



## MarleyandDarcy (27 January 2009)

I was just looking at this horses advert and put in Tuber Coxae in Google and look what comes up! Good old H&amp;H with all the answers 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Shame - nice horse


----------

